# KDE Mülleimer gelöscht (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi,

wie schon das Thema beschreibt, mein Mülleimer ist weg. Unter ~/benjamin200/.local/share/Trash hab ich manuell alles entfernt. Wer kann mir sagen wie ich den Mülleimer zurück ins Leben hole?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## _hephaistos_

was passiert, wenn du "trash:/" im konqueror aufrufst?

cheers

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was passiert, wenn du "trash:/" im konqueror aufrufst?
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

Mülleimer wird angezeigt. Aber wie bekomme ich den jetzt auf den Desktop. 

So sieht meine /Desktop/.directory aus:

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Type=Directory

BgImage=

Icon=desktop

```

----------

## psyqil

```
psyqil ~$ cat Desktop/trash.desktop

[Desktop Entry]

Comment=Contains removed files

EmptyIcon=trashcan_empty

Encoding=UTF-8

Icon=trashcan_full

Name=Trash

Type=Link

URL=trash:/
```

----------

## benjamin200

psyqil schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> psyqil ~$ cat Desktop/trash.desktop
> 
> [Desktop Entry]
> ...

 

Die Firma dankt  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich über das Symbol des Mülleimers seit dem Update auf KDE 3.4 nicht mehr den Inhalt des Mülleimers angezeigt bekomme.

Da ich nun ebenfalls den gleichen Inhalt von oben als Konfiguration habe, ist wohl eine andere Angabe falsch.

- Wenn ich im Konqueror "trash:/" eingebe, dann klappt es.

- über die Eingabezeile (ALT+F2) klappt es nicht, fehler hat etwas mit dem kioslave zu tun.

Wenn ich die Eigenschaften der Einrichtungsdatei./Desktop/trash.desktop mir so betrachte, dann ist auf dem ersten Reiter bei Typ eine Einstellung möglich, die ein neues fesnter öffnet:

- Rangfolge ausführender Programme: Habt Ihr dort einen Eintrag?

----------

## psyqil

Nein.

----------

## Lenz

Ich hatte nach dem 3.4 Update auch Probleme mit dem Mülleimer. Irgendwie ist das ja jetzt nur noch ein Link, kein Verzeichnis mehr. Ich habe ein neuen User angelegt, mich mit dem eingeloggt, wobei die KDE die benötigten Dateien ins Home erstellt hat. Dann habe ich einfach die Mülleimerdatei zu meinem User rüberkopiert.

Ich frage mich nur, wo die gelöschten Dateien nun gespeichert werden... das /Mülleimer-Verzeichnis gibt's ja nicht mehr. Weiß da jemand mehr?

----------

## SvenFischer

 :Evil or Very Mad:  KDE stürzt immer ab, wenn ich einen neuen User anlegen will über kuser.

Klaro klappt das auch per shell, aber dann fehlen die Verzeichnisse und beim anlegen stürzt er dann wieder ab.

Kann mir bitte jemand seine Mülleimerdatei schicken?

-> fischer.sven (at) gmx.at

Vielen Dank.

----------

## Lenz

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

>  KDE stürzt immer ab, wenn ich einen neuen User anlegen will über kuser.
> 
> Klaro klappt das auch per shell, aber dann fehlen die Verzeichnisse und beim anlegen stürzt er dann wieder ab.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand seine Mülleimerdatei schicken?
> ...

 

Sie haben Post!

----------

## benjamin200

Lenz schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wo die gelöschten Dateien nun gespeichert werden... das /Mülleimer-Verzeichnis gibt's ja nicht mehr. Weiß da jemand mehr?
> 
> 

 

Wahrscheinlich hier:

```

# ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/

```

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Lenz

Danke, genau das wollt ich wissen.  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

benjamin200 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen wie ich den Mülleimer zurück ins Leben hole? 
> 
> 

 

schon irgenwie peinlich seinen Mülleimer zu verlieren  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## happyfish

eventuell leicht ot, aber vielleicht paßt es hier rein:

ist das nun ein süßer übersetzungsfehler oder pure bosheit des mülleimers:

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/pics/trashgag.jpg (ca. 150kb)  :Question: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *happyfish wrote:*   

> eventuell leicht ot, aber vielleicht paßt es hier rein:
> 
> ist das nun ein süßer übersetzungsfehler oder pure bosheit des mülleimers:
> 
> http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/pics/trashgag.jpg (ca. 150kb) 

 

lol : möchtet ihr muelleimer ?  :Very Happy:  rofl

habe in der datei : /Desktop/.directory eingetragen was gefehlt hat, nun kann ich auch im browser wieder trash:// aufrufen... nur wie bekomme ich den Desktop Link wieder hin ? MFG

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked: 

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> psyqil ~$ cat Desktop/trash.desktop
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Mgiese

Vielen Dank,

das war die Loesung.Ich schreibs mir nochmal hinter die Ohren ERST SUCHEN und SUCHEN und SUCHEN und dann posten  :Very Happy:  *gg

----------

